# Liste dynamisch erstellen



## deinertsche (28. August 2003)

Sorry hab nich so viel Ahnung von Javascript aber ich kann das nicht mit php machen weil die seite nicht extra neugeladen werden soll..

Ich habe einen Link der heisst "aktivieren" und wenn der user da drauflklickt, soll dort anstelle des Links eine Menüliste sein.

Das müsste doch mit Javascript gehen OHNE dass die Seite neugeladen werden muss.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (28. August 2003)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:


```
<html>
<head>
  <script type="text/javascript>
     function show(){
         document.getElementById('liste').style.display = 'block';
         document.getElementById('link').style.display = 'none';
     }
  </script>
</head>
<body>
 <div id="link" style="display:block;">
     <a href="#" onClick="show(),return false;">aktivieren</a>
  <div>
  <div id="liste" style="display.none;">
     DEINE LISTE
  </div>
</body>
</html>
```

bye


----------

